# Increasing roll in rollers



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Will someone enlighten me how rollers can be made to increase roll depth and frequency? My pigeons are 2-8 months old, fed on racing mix, fly for two sessions daily of 25 min. Roll but not frequent nor deep. They start rolling in their 3 rd month practically 2 weeks after they start flying out.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

ok first of all it you cant make a single roller pigeon roll more then it already is... they have a limit which they wont/cant exceed...

It's like saying u take a pigeon off the street and try to make him a great racing pigeon... it cant be done the pigeons genetic background is not suited for this...

If the roller pigeon does not have a genetic background of good rollers it cant be trained to roll more then it already is...

Tips and suggestions


1) You have to buy good roller pigeons and breed them to get good rollers
you cant simply just take one roller whose parents were not good rollers and try to get him/her to roll more. 

2) Some rollers may roll when they are young but they wont be rolling at their max roll limit. (so dont give up on them just yet)

3) go to pigeonsbid.com to buy good rollers. Or find someone locally and go see his birds roll and fly if you see something you like buy it otherwise you cant get good birds


HOPE I HELPED


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

selection, put the deepest most frequent birds to each other, then take some really frequen birds and put them to other frequent birds, once you have crazy frequency but poor depth put those frequent birds to your best deepest rollers and so on.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> selection, put the deepest most frequent birds to each other, then take some really frequen birds and put them to other frequent birds, once you have crazy frequency but poor depth put those frequent birds to your best deepest rollers and so on.


Yep,exactly how ur supposed to do it like i said it is all about the genetics of the parents etc...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah Jasmeet your bang on - its all about genetics, Unfortunately we cannot see the genetics required for deep or frequent rolling, nor can we see homing genes, Colour is easy as its often visible, or if its hidden it pops up later so we can track it.

The challenge with ability related genes is we need to set a selection process and then sit back and observe (IMO the second most fun thing about having pigeons aside from watching them fly around and live a free, natural, happy, life).


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

This is why i like the hobby because my studies and my pastime interact. The question was put because somewhere i read that the ratio of wheat/ milo along with the overall % of proteins affect roll. 

Jasmeet congrats. I had pigeons as young as 12 as well however homers at the time. Had to leave them for a bit due to studies but now I return to it, rollers for roll, homers for flying and broiler/owls for colour and its genetic fun.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool, yea but the only way to get good rolls from a roller is his/her parents genetics... And have a nice time with ur birds


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Roller lover said:


> This is why i like the hobby because my studies and my pastime interact. The question was put because somewhere i read that the ratio of wheat/ milo along with the overall % of proteins affect roll.
> 
> Jasmeet congrats. I had pigeons as young as 12 as well however homers at the time. Had to leave them for a bit due to studies but now I return to it, rollers for roll, homers for flying and broiler/owls for colour and its genetic fun.


I am curious what is a broiler?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The ratio of sorghum tp wheat etc will effect the roll, It will not make poor birds roll well but it can be the difference between good birds rolling or not.


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

Broilers are large breeds like king etc, usually used just for squab pigeons for meat not to fly.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

ok, cool...


----------

